# Advice on well-supported USB wifi adapters?



## b7j0c (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone offer advice on USB WiFi adapters that work out-of-the-box? I'd like to avoid NDIS if possible.

Thanks,
brad


----------



## richardpl (Jul 7, 2011)

USB wifi drivers: ural(), rum(), upgt(), uath(), run(), urtw(), zyd().

You should avoid NDISulator with USB devices because it is half-broken.


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 7, 2011)

I notice you did not include ath on that list. Will the ath driver not support USB adapters?

thanks
brad


----------



## richardpl (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you blind? I mentioned uath(), ath() is for PCI and Cardbus only.

Make sure you test it before you buy it anyway or that you can return it once you found it that it just does not work.

The devices mentioned in man pages should work fine, but you are never sure.

The FreeBSD community is somehow lazy in testing and reporting driver bugs.


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 7, 2011)

Sometimes I am blind, and deaf too. Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 15, 2011)

To close this off, I finally just purchased a device advertised as being supported in the man page for urtw. I hope wireless N support becomes better in freebsd, because I bought a few b/g/n devices first (with realtek and atheros chipsets, respectively) with no luck. Over time it will be very difficult to obtain devices listed as supported by freebsd, most of them are no longer being manufactured.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 16, 2011)

fwiw, the edimax I've posted about in other threads has a 5-inch antenna! ( ew-7318USg) So if one wants "fast g" at least that usb device is inexpensive, and works fine (not at that machine now so I cannot post its' driver though).


----------

